# Does anyone know what is growing on my live rock?



## silverflyable (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I have little hairlike things growing from my live rock. They are a very deep red / magenta color and seem to be slowly growing larger. I was hoping someone might know what they are. I have attached a photo.

Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tubeworms, maybe?


----------



## silverflyable (Dec 26, 2011)

I dunno... These things are tiny - probably about a millimeter thick and a couple centimeters tall.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Can you get a larger picture?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

looks liketubeworm to me


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe some type of algae?


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is but I had a clump of 5-6 of them and my emerald crab posted up where they were nested and they have either moved or the crab ate them. I wish I knew what they were as well. Mine were more of a violet color.


----------



## fretfreak13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Look up colonial hydroids. Anything like those?


----------

